# (( Najdi )) The origin of Arab sheep



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all .. How are you all .. I hope you are all fine ..


I have a simple subject that I think was put up years ago in this forum, but I think it was missing explanation and some information about him or about this breed of sheep ..

(The sheep of the Arabian Gulf), especially the area of *Najd in KSA*

 Is a strain of Saudi sheep scattered in the region of Najd, this strain of black hair on the whole body with a head and white limbs, and there are other colors and is white with white hair and also the color of gray hair often white head,
These breeds of sheep bear the difficult climatic conditions of the desert of Najd.

*Some Specifications:*​
The ram and the sheep they are don't have any horns ever .
Weight in one and a half years: ram 76.5 kg and sheep 56.1 kg maybe more .
The weight of the slaughtered ram (meat + bone + fat) was 49.2 to 53.2 kg maybe more .

· Patience in times of drought
* * And patience on the severity of the heat and coldness
· Lots of milk
· Many twins are born
* * Ability to walk long distances and to other areas without fatigue.

And these qualities Majd people of Najd are interested in raising and awakening it. Its specifications include:
· (Spine width)
· Hair density, length and softness
· Enlargement of the head, nose, lips and cheek width
· Enlargement of the hoof and of menus and joints
· It is characterized by height, neck length and back length

They are the breeds of meat and hair products, and some of them use them for competitions according to the specifications of the body and beauty, and I usually prefer private meat in it more than any other breeds.

*These are some pictures of the show showing some ewes and rams:*​



















*I hope I have given you some information about these breeds of sheep.
Any inquiry or question I will explain to you and present to you.
THANK YOU....*​


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 14, 2018)

G'day and thank you for the info and pic's.Are you aware of any x-breeding with Blk Hded Persians or the Dorper breds in Southern Africa to increase body weight and structure?..T.O.R.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 16, 2018)

@The Old Ram-Australia 

welcome ,

I usually do not know about the hybridization of other breeds .. But sometimes we have hybridized some of the breeds that come from Australia with the rams we have to produce meat, either this breed is not hybridization because they love her in form and nature
((I do not know all the breeds that you have but I continued reading and knowledge))


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2018)

I remember that post and the pictures of these sheep. I think they are beautiful. These sheep look tall, what is their height?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I remember that post and the pictures of these sheep. I think they are beautiful. These sheep look tall, what is their height?



Hello how are you Bay ? I hope you are well and good health ..

The lengths are approximately 120 cm to 160 cm and more (rarely) in this length
And be large body and huge .
It is very beautiful and I love it more than other breeds of sheep.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you for the information and all the photos!


----------



## mystang89 (Jan 22, 2018)

Any info about awassi or assaf sheep?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2018)

That's 47 to 68 inches tall! Is this measurement taken at the top of the shoulders like a horse is measured? 

Is their wool soft or coarse and what is it used for?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 22, 2018)

oh wow!!! I didnt know such big sheep even existed  they are gorgeous though! My dad says he saw some go through our local auction the other day... i thought that they were a different species of goat! But now after reading this... holy... they are gorgeous!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Thank you for the information and all the photos!



you welcome


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> Any info about awassi or assaf sheep?



In the subject I am the author of by the Owais sheep
((Syrian sheep))

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/syrian-sheep-breeds.37150/

These sheep are considered the same as the Owais sheep.

If something special you want in the specifications or information I exist for you .


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

Baymule said:


> That's 47 to 68 inches tall! Is this measurement taken at the top of the shoulders like a horse is measured?
> 
> Is their wool soft or coarse and what is it used for?



Hello ..

I mean the length of almost the head down to the hands

If from the shoulders, the measurement shall be from a meter to a meter and twenty centimeters. There is a higher but rarely.

These sheep are covered with hair, not wool.

It is your habit to use tents, hair houses, or other things.

And also of goat hair , make the same way
like that......


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> oh wow!!! I didnt know such big sheep even existed  they are gorgeous though! My dad says he saw some go through our local auction the other day... i thought that they were a different species of goat! But now after reading this... holy... they are gorgeous!



Hello

Yes,this  sheep its beautiful, not a goats breeds .
They are Arabs of origin and I do not think I saw them in Western countries.
And I hope you will be there .. I do not know the durability of the weather at your country .


----------

